# Hunting Nevada



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Was curious if anyone has hunted Nevada deer, what units how was your experiences? I'm building points and think I have a good chance to draw in 2014.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I hunted Nevada early season rifle two years ago. I did a back pack hunt in the jarbrige wilderness. I saw only two other hunters on horse the entire hunt. Being a non resident, and only one scouting trip behind me, I could not get out of the elk. Deer were few and far between. Between my own stubbornness and the level of difficulty it takes to move to new area with this style of hunt, it was tough. All in all, I hunted 9 days straight by myself and shot the biggest buck I found, a 150 class 4x. Though I am pleased with the entire hunt, I was hoping to come home with a more mature buck. Looking back, I needed to move out of my plan A area sooner, not hike in deeper, and deeper hoping to get out of the elk. My mistake.
I found Nevada to lead me to think there could be a massive buck anywhere. From the desert washes to the tops of huge, huge country. It's a neat place, at least from what I have seen of it. If you look at the hunter harvest, they have a high% of 4x4 s killed across the state. With that being said, lots of areas in Nevada don't have high numbers of deer. Non res tags are hard to get your hands on too.
I had the time of my life with my Nevada tag. I am building more deer points, with intentions of going back for round 2. You should have an enjoyable experience. 
On a side note, I think there are more dirt roads in Nevada than paved. A few spare tires will bring piece of mind;-)


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I'm looking at a backpack hunt in the Rubies during the muzzleloader hunt. Was thinking a plan A through C plan because of deer being few and far between. Did you pack in very far? After downing a deer did you make more than one trip out? Just trying to think every scenario out.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MuzzleH
I've ML hunted deer on the Rubies...

Found a couple decent spots, I'll dig my maps out and PM you
with access points if you like?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

That would be great goofy, thanks.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

At the farthest point, I found myself just under 9 miles from the truck. I was hesitant to move ship for fear of not knowing where water was in my plan B spot. I had never been there. I guess I was overly cautious being solo. It took a full day and well into the night for me to change hunting locations. I went from one side of the wilderness to the other. Trying to navigate dirt roads at night having never been there was very tough. Not being able to see any land marks was brutal! It did paid off though.
I ended up making one trip out after harvesting my buck. He was 2 miles in, so not too bad. I deboned him, and had to get creative with some of my gear, but I knew from playing around at home it was possible with my set up. Having another person along with you will make all the difference in the world. Sharing common items like tent, water filter, cooking etc.
Backpack hunts are a blast, but do take a lot more planning, enjoy it all!


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I always enjoy going home to hunt.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I'm surprised! Found out last week they cut deer tags in half, figured we didnt have a chance drawing out. Found out last night we did! Going to be interesting.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Muzzlehunter
What unit did you draw?
I've hunted in a few different units and guided in area 10 for 15 years and also in others. Let me know and if I have any info on your area I'll be happy to help you out.
Wes


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Wes, I drew area 10. I have already talked to you on the phone a few times but planned on calling again. Still alot of snow on 102, planning a scout trip mid july. Thanks Chad


----------

